# Looking to rent a commercial kitchen in the Los Angeles area



## dbattifora (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello everyone!
My restaurant will be closing its doors at the end of this month. I still have a viable catering business but I'm in need to find professional kitchen in the downtown LA area/Glendale Burbank Pasadena area that I can rent on an as needed basis until I get another kitchen going. Can anyone help me out with some suggestions. I would greatly appreciate your help.

Danny


----------

